# need suggestions regarding storage



## luckyidnani (Apr 30, 2014)

hey i need to something from which i will be able to acess all my files from various devices without an internet connection is there any possible way i can 
connect an external hard disk to a router without an internet connection and browse all my files using wifi on my laptop and my android smartphones
please reply soon and also suggest me a good router which surves my purpose and yes it should work without an internet connection

- - - Updated - - -

TP-LINK’s TD-W8968 will this be a good option to stream full hd movies to my smartphone


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

i think you require a WIFI enabled HDD like Seagate Satellite Wireless or a Wifi NAS.


----------



## luckyidnani (May 1, 2014)

yes but they are too costly is there no way i can attach a normanl external hdd to a router and use it for streaming


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2014)

what do you mean by streaming?if you just want to access your files on an external hdd connected to a router from different devices then w8968 will do that.if you want to get video streams on your different devices instead of using some app/software on your device to open shared hdd files then it needs a pc.


----------



## luckyidnani (May 2, 2014)

i do not have sufficient memory on my phone to carry all my collection i need to connect my hdd to my router and then connect my smartphone or a tablet via wifi and watch movies from the hdd


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

again not clear.do you mean you will use some app/software on your smartphone/tablet to watch movies from hdd in which case do you have such app which can open files shared over wifi?e.g.something like this:
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bsplayer.bspandroid.free


> - Playback media files such as videos and mp3's directly via Wi-Fi from your network shared drives/folders (such as external USB drives, Samba (SMB/CIFS) shared drives, PC shared folders, NAS servers (Synology and others)) - no need to convert video files and copy media files to SD card anymore!


----------



## luckyidnani (May 2, 2014)

no i do not have that app but i will download it on my s2 then can i watch movies on it

- - - Updated - - -

please tell me will i need an internet connection to do this


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

no.internet connection is only needed if you need to access your shared files from outside your home wifi network.if you have never done it before i suggest trying it first by sharing pc/laptop files over wifi using a wifi router(taken from some friend) or go to a friend's place with wifi router to see how this app(or some other) works.


----------



## luckyidnani (May 2, 2014)

i have a wifi router but i don't know how to share files over it i have a laptop too can you tell me how to i own a netgear n 150 wifi router the basic model


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiKnk31QhyU


----------



## luckyidnani (May 2, 2014)

ok but how do i enable sharing on my computer

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiKnk31QhyU


 ok but how do i enable sharing on my computer


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

right click a folder & select properties.under sharing tab click on advanced sharing & select share this folder option.


----------



## luckyidnani (May 2, 2014)

and what if i want to share all my hard drives my whole computer to be precise

- - - Updated - - -

and by the way i was able to watch a video file so that means can i do this using the router an a hdd


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

yes & for sharing drives use the same procedure.


----------

